# question for those who've had their 922 installed...



## zer0cool

Did the installer bring a HDMI cable to connect the 922?
Since I've decided to keep my 722K, I'll be needing another HDMI cable.
(And I gave one away in January).


----------



## bdeblis

An HDMI cable comes in the box. But, if you have an EHD, it doesn't work yet on the 922. You can see what you have on the hard drive but no way to view it and if you transfer it gets corrupted


----------



## bmorgan

from the other forum:

"It took about a day to recognize my EHD. You should wait until the S102 firmware is released before you transfer. I had 47 events on mine and the first 5 transferred okay, but the rest showed up as corrupted programs and were lost."


----------



## DustoMan

bdeblis said:


> An HDMI cable comes in the box. But, if you have an EHD, it doesn't work yet on the 922. You can see what you have on the hard drive but no way to view it and if you transfer it gets corrupted


That really shocked me. NO ONE includes HDMI cables. Not most Blu Ray players or the PS3...

Doesn't it also come with a TV2 remote even though that output is broadband only. I went looking for it after the installed left and I couldn't find the thing. I wanted to try and experiment of running the TV2 stream from my laptop into a HD Monitor and see if the 922 would respond to the TV2 remote commands.


----------



## zer0cool

Guess when they decided to make it a single-tv solution, and do away with the touch-screen remotes, they ditched the second remote. The one they do include will work all over my house though, even out my front door.


----------



## TulsaOK

DustoMan said:


> NO ONE includes HDMI cables. Not most Blu Ray players or the PS3...


My ViP622, of years ago, came with HDMI, Component, Composite, S-Video and a coax cable as did my ViP722.


----------



## olguy

DustoMan said:


> That really shocked me. NO ONE includes HDMI cables. Not most Blu Ray players or the PS3...


Hmmm, when I unpacked my new Mits WD-82737 last week there was an HDMI cable included. And the little cheapo HP BD-2000 blu-ray player that was included in the package deal had an HDMI cable. Guess someone forgot to tell Mits and HP that NO ONE includes HDMI cables.


----------



## TulsaOK

I just bought a Creative Labs Vado HD video recorder and it included an HDMI cable.


----------



## zer0cool

Neither my 622 or 722K came with an HDMI cable, and the installers didn't have them on their trucks either (Thank God for monoprice).
When the guy came to install the 922, I asked and he said "They don't have one in the box, and we're all out at the warehouse". But when he opened the box, there actually was an HDMI cable right on top. He said it was only his second 922 install, and the first one only had component cables in the box.
Yay for me!


----------



## DustoMan

Kent Taylor said:


> I just bought a Creative Labs Vado HD video recorder and it included an HDMI cable.





olguy said:


> Hmmm, when I unpacked my new Mits WD-82737 last week there was an HDMI cable included. And the little cheapo HP BD-2000 blu-ray player that was included in the package deal had an HDMI cable. Guess someone forgot to tell Mits and HP that NO ONE includes HDMI cables.


Thank you for posting from the Literal-net. 

Okay, MOST manufacturers don't include HDMI cables. I can rattle off quite a few CE I've purchased in the last thee years from small and large companies that didn't include cables even though the device had an HDMI port for it. Maybe manufacturers have come to their senses, but I doubt it.


----------



## TulsaOK

Seems to me the statement "... NO ONE includes HDMI cables." was pretty literal. Gotta be careful with those blanket statements.


----------



## olguy

DustoMan said:


> Okay, MOST manufacturers don't include HDMI cables. I can rattle off quite a few CE I've purchased in the last thee years from small and large companies that didn't include cables even though the device had an HDMI port for it. Maybe manufacturers have come to their senses, but I doubt it.


Now this statement I agree with completely. It reflects my experience as well. The Mits and HP are the first of 8 devices, 10 if you include the 2 622s, that have had the cables. And yeah, maybe the manufacturers have decided to go ahead and throw in a couple of dollars worth of cable.


----------

